# 100 degrees+Water=



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

2 happy dogs! =)

We've just been having so much fun lately, that I had to share some pictures. Today we went to Charles Springs again and had a blast, yet again.

There was more people there, but the dogs sure didn't mind. They wanted to be loved on. Though we did have to deal with comments on Rebel breed... you think you get used to it, but you never do. Oh well, that didn't stop us from having fun! =)

Anyways... On to the pictures and videos!! There aren't very many of them playing, just relaxing


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

A couple from yesterday. They were having fun walking/swimming down the Spring. They walked all the way until it got to the waterfall that flows into the Suwannee River. They had a blast =)

















Aw, Harleigh and Rebel. They are so cute (I'm biased though) =D


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Two face shots of them. They definitely had a blast!!!!!

















Playing while doing their "swimming hop" 
YouTube - MOV04630.MPG

And just to prove that Harleigh CAN swim normally. She's quite graceful at it, just prefers to hop everywhere! lol
YouTube - MOV04632.MPG

Rebel swimming NOT so gracefully, but still swimming. lol 
YouTube - MOV04634.MPG

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Once again great pics! Dogs are happy, happy!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Dogs just wannnnnnna have fuuuuu~~~uuuunnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:
Lovin' those pics.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------

